# Seneca Lake bait shops?



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello ! Heading down for vacation soon, can someone point me in the direction of the closet bait shop to the campground? is it at the marina??
Also i don't see much chitchat regarding the lake , as this my family and I's first time at the lake any tips would be greatly appreciated we will have a boat this trip! Just wanna catch some fish!!
Thanks in advance!!
Tkbiker


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

On st rt 313 before the 4 way stop at senecaville is T&L store. They have bait and some tackle. There is also a small bait store after the 4 way stop at senecaville on 313 that sells live bait and a limited amount of tackle. As for fishing it won't be to hard to catch catfish....


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

T&L, Jimmy Sommers(the one past the 4-way), the marina, and there's also a shop in Quaker City called The Hook-Up that's decent. Marina and T&L would be your best bet if you're from out of town. Use 1/16 oz jigheads(try a variety of colors) and a white or chartreusse twister tail tipped with nightcrawler. You'll catch cats, white bass, saugeye, LM, crappie..mixed bag. White bass have been hittin on a fast troll. Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Honestly you probably don't need to go to a bait shop down there for bait unless you loose some tackle and need to restock. I see your from union town stop over to mogadore bait and tackle before you go and get a 100 pack of crawlers. They have the best crawlers around I'm from hartville. No need for minnows right now. Take some jigs in an assortment of colors white, black, and pink have always been good for me at Seneca. Also take twister tails for the jigs. Also bring some bobber stuff for the family time for panfish. Most don't post about Seneca it's usually kept pretty hush hush.


----------



## BDSmith66 (Jun 12, 2015)

My son and I went to Seneca yesterday and used bass minnows under a bobber and caught several decent sized channel cats and a few bass. Fished the dam area around the riprap.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your comments & suggestions its much appreciated.


----------

